#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-10
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-11
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111011
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは特になさそうですね
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<jkbys> Oneiricの開発
<jkbys> Remix Beta2(仮)バージョン
<jkbys> 主な変更内容：基本的にdefault-builderしている
<jkbys> ubuntu-desktop-ja を廃止して ubuntu-defaults-template で生成した ubuntu-defaults-ja に変更
<jkbys> hook/chroot で不要パッケージ（libreoffice-help-ja;容量上の問題。これまでと同じ）を削除
<jkbys> hook/chroot でapt-line, keyringを追加して更新した状態
<ikuyaNOTE> 今確認したらpoppler-dataが入ってない？？
<jkbys> イメージに入ってないですか？
<jkbys> 私が確認したときは入ってた気がしますが
<ikuyaNOTE> ありゃ、そうですか。だったらいいです
<jkbys> 念のためにあとで見ておきます
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-jaを見てるだけなので
<jkbys> そっちには入れてないですね、たしかlanguage-selectorあたりの仕組みでひっぱられてたと思います
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほど
<jkbys> 特に問題なさそうなら、13日に同じ方法で作成＞QA＞週末にリリース でいいでしょうか
<Mocchi> 私今日QAやっているんですが、オフライン環境でインストールしたもので「$ dpkg -l | grep poppler;」したら、0.4.4-1が入っていました。ディスクイメージは・・・と。
<hito_jp> 69どうしようかなぁを悩まないと。
<jkbys> 忘れてた
<jkbys> じゃあそれを
<jkbys> Unity-2Dのフォントが部分的にTakao以外の（中国語の？）フォントになる
<jkbys> 69-language-selector-ja-jp.confのlangマッチを削除することで回避可能
<jkbys> その他、 http://youtube.com/ や http://togetter.com/ でも同様の現象が発生する
<jkbys> [ ] Remixでは、11.04同様にlangマッチを削除したものを提供する？
<jkbys> [ ] Pangolinでは、本家側で同じものを採用してもらう？
<hito_jp> ひっじょーに正しくない気がするんですが、lang指定を除去したものを何らかの方法で突っ込まないとダメな気がするものの、criticalでもないからpreciseで直してSRUしてもいいかなぁと。
<nobuto> Unity-2Dの方はバグ登録してあるんですかね？
<jkbys> preciseで直してSRUってどういう意味でしょうか
<hito_jp> というかunity-2dのバグなのかしら。
<hito_jp> もしかして：Pがpangolinだと思っている
<jkbys> OH
<mizuno> Precise Pangolin?
<jkbys> なるほど
<ikuyaNOTE> unity-2dのバグではないですね
<nobuto> まずはUnity-2Dに登録するのがやるべきことかなぁと思っています。Unity-2D試していませんが。
<hito_jp> unity-2dに足して攻めてくという意図ですよね。
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: どの辺で判断されましたか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 他のQtアプリをインストールしても同じだからです
<nobuto> ikuyaNOTE: ああ、Unity-2DだけじゃなくてQt全体に影響している問題ということですね。
<mizuno> Qtがfcをうまく見れてないとかそんな？
<hito_jp> LANG判定を通過するなにかがある、が仮定。
<jkbys> http://youtube.com/ でもってことは、Qtだけでもなさそうですね
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんlangマッチの問題だと思います。あくまでたぶんですが
<nobuto> jkbys: YouTubeはヘンテコなHTMLを生成しているのが原因です。
<nobuto> lang="" のような形でlangを空にしてきます。 < YouTube
<jkbys> ヘンテコなHTMLでも他のOSなら中国語フォントにならないなら、ユーザからしたらなんでやねんって感じじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> んで、自分的にはこの期におよぶまでどこからも報告ない時点で軽微なバグだという認識だったりしますが。
<Henrich> fontconfigのフレームウォー再びか。。
<ikuyaNOTE> いつものようにlangマッチを削除すればおｋだと思います
<nobuto> jkbys: YouTubeのフィードバックに送信しましたが、未だに対処してくれていません。
<hito_jp> （Oの初期から再現してたはずというか、意図的に再現するfcが入ってたしその指摘がなければスルーするつもりでいた）
<hito_jp> これの指摘、しょーじき柴田さんから以外誰からもないという認識なんですけど、ほんとーにRemixで頑張るのが正しい問題でしょーかというのは問題提起しておきたい。どっちに落とすべきかは無属性の意見として。
<Henrich> それは、投票する？＞問題提起
<jkbys> Remixで対応するというのは、やるとしても今回限りかなぁ
<hito_jp> まだディスカッションのレベルじゃないかなぁ。
<hito_jp> 何を投票するか以前に、情報揃えないと判断できないですよね、まだ。
<hito_jp> 69の修正はlanguage-selector-commonの修正と同義で筋悪いから、remixからは切り離して進めたいところです。
<jkbys> Remixから切り離して、というのは？
<hito_jp> 2歩ぐらいゆずって、リリースISOの69は修正版にしておく。
<hito_jp> えーと、Pで直してSRUでOに持ってくる作戦。Gunnarさんと相談とも言います。
<jkbys> Pに修正した69を入れるようにするってことで合ってますか？
<hito_jp> remixでlanguage-selectorのリパッケージは避けたい。
<hito_jp> はい。
<ikuyaNOTE> （fontconfig周りはカオスすぎて何が正しいのかよくわからないんだお……）
<jkbys> で、Oではisoと仮想マシンイメージの69.confだけを差し替えると
<nobuto> hito_jp: パッケージ外でいじる？ < リリースISOの69は修正版
<hito_jp> y. > パッケージ外
<hito_jp> で、その横でPというか、language-selectorのHEADでは直してSRU justification準備する。
<jkbys> そうすると、Remix使わずにOを入れた環境のも治ると
<hito_jp> SRU通るまでの間に何かの理由で69更新されると「こわれた」状態になりますが、開発版でここまでどこからも指摘がなかった以上、criticalな問題じゃないから許容範囲じゃないかなぁ、というのが私個人の主張。
<hito_jp> あい。>非remixなOでも直る
<jkbys> remixでlanguage-selectorのリパッケージを避ける理由は何でしょうか
<hito_jp> ちなみにC(T/S)KではLANG指定なしの69さんがいらはいます。
<nobuto> fontconfig-voodooをなくす準備としてlang=jaで囲い始めたんでしたよね、たしか。なので、lang=jaを取ったのをUbuntu本体に突っ込むのはそう簡単に行くかなぁという個人的感触。やってみないとわからないところではありますが。
<jkbys> ja-jpにlang指定入れてしまったのは俺なんだけどな・・・
<hito_jp> と思って調べたら「今」の状態ではlangなくなってます。>ck
<hito_jp> language-selectorwo
<nobuto> hito_jp: 前からズルイと思ってました。 < CK
<hito_jp> うあ。language-selectorをリパッケージすると、そのリリースの寿命尽きるまでlanguage-selector出し直しが必要になりますよね。
<jkbys> そうですね＜出し直し
<mizuno> メンテのコストじゃないすかね、パッケージの
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> たとえばsecurity fix入ると、japanese remix側でもいそいで出し直す必要があると。これ切ないし、不可避なコストでもないですし。
<mizuno> 出しなおすまで、フォント設定おかしくなりますしねえ。ってこないだあったけど
<hito_jp> たぶん、ちゃんと主張すればlangなしでも通るとは思います。>language-selector
<ikuyaNOTE> 過去に何度かありましたよねぇ
<nobuto> 69ってセキュリティーアップデートかかってもカスタマイズした内容は残るんですかね？
<hito_jp> 残らんです。
<hito_jp> っていかん、主語が見えてなかったです。村田さんの質問の主語はなんでしょう？
<nobuto> hito_jp: とするとOのリリース時はパッケージ外で手で69を変更したものをISOに入れるとして、1ヶ月後にセキュリティーアップデートがかかると、その内容は失われてしまう？
<nobuto> という意図です。
<hito_jp> 理解。失われます。
<hito_jp> なので、それまでにSRUをかける必要があります。
<nobuto> hito_jp: 理解しました。
<hito_jp> -securityだけ有効な人とか仮定するとダメなんですが、
<nobuto> SRUが間に合わなかったら結局TeamのPPA？
<hito_jp> 上述の通り、「そんなにcriticalじゃない」ので、この場合では「ダメでも致命的じゃない」と。
<hito_jp> それはlate bindingできるんで、今じゃなくてもいいですよね。
<nobuto> hito_jp: はい。
<hito_jp> で、「ダメでも致命的じゃなく」「どうしても治したければ後出しでRemixのrepoに入れられる」ということで、リリース時点では69だけ直すと幸せになれるのかなーなれないのかなーと。
<jkbys> たしかにそうですね
<jkbys> それに賛成
<hito_jp> その一方で、自分の主張の逆パターンとしては「ハナから今回は諦めて69入れる」というのもあると思います。
<hito_jp> これはこれで日本語Remixの思想としては妥当。
<nobuto> これはNatty to「ハナから今回は諦めて69入れる」
<hito_jp> で、PからSRUかかったら晴れてお役御免、と。
<hito_jp> yes. nattyのパターンと基本的には一緒です。
<jkbys> SRU入るなら、どっちでも構わない気がしてきた
<nobuto> hito_jp: 打ってる間にお返事ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> nattyのときはdejavu除去が重要で、開発終盤になってからの対処だったので「Oに回そう」っていう判断でRemixでやりました。
<hito_jp> そのときついでにlang削除も入ってました。
<hito_jp> で、Oの本家版はlang削除が必須かどうか判断つかなかったので、「入れたままでGo」して今日に至る。
<hito_jp> 基本的にはどっちのパターンでも一緒で、「SRUかかるまでの間、自前のlang-selectorをメンテしないといけないかどうか」だけが違います。
<hito_jp> 潜在的には、lang-selectorのバージョン番号つけ間違えると永久に問題が残りますが、まあそれは回避できるかなぁと。
<jkbys> メンテは結構たいしたコストじゃない気もする
<hito_jp> ということで、整理したいこととか質問したいことがありましたらどぞ。なければ投票して意思決定すればいいと思います。
<jkbys> 早くなおさなきゃっていうドキドキ感が癖になる
<mizuno> (個人の感想です
<jkbys> （すいません
<hito_jp> 決めるとすると、「小林さんが決めればいい」と「どれかにすべき」でまず考えるのかなーと思いました。
<hito_jp> で、後者が多ければあらためて二択投票すればいーんじゃなかろーかー（投げっぱなしジャーマン
<jkbys> ファイル差し替えにすると「早くSRUしなきゃ」って皆でドキドキできるね
<mizuno> なんでそんなに刺激が欲しいんですか……
<nobuto> 個人的にはPPAやら手作業やらをなくそうっていう方向(SRU)が重要で、一時的な回避の投入方法はどっちでもいいな、というところ。
<hito_jp> それは「小林さんが決めればいい」でよろし？ > 村田さん
<nobuto> hito_jp: イェース
<hito_jp> 質問なければ投票しちゃえばいいんじゃね？（←いろいろ説明したんで自分では投票しないつもりの人
<mizuno> SRUが大事なのには同意なんですが、GuestAdditionが入ってない仮想マシンがUnity2Dのを踏むので、仮想マシンイメージのは修正しておくのがいいかもーとか
<hito_jp> いやどっちにしろ修正は入るんですってば。
<mizuno> ん、あー
<hito_jp> 方法が69を直接触るか、language-selector経由で直すかの二択だと思ってるので。
<mizuno> ごめん、パッケージにするかどうかね
<hito_jp> あい。
<jkbys> 俺が決めるなら、最初はファイル差し替えにしておいて、あとでどうしても必要ならパッケージつくればいいやってなる
<mizuno> 小林さんマターでいいとおもうす
<hito_jp> 大丈夫、まずは「小林さんに任せるでいいか」なので。任せるになったら二択のどっちにするかはサイコロでも仰向けの神に聞くでも。
<mizuno> 小林さんをトスして仰向けかうつぶせかで決めよう
<jkbys> 仰向教の祭壇を整えて待っておきます
<Mocchi> 両面仰向けのコイン
<hito_jp> peers: please vote
<hito_jp> は
<hito_jp> +1がどっちか分からない！
<mizuno> どっちー
<hito_jp> 小林さんに任せる場合は+1で、投票どぞ。
<mizuno> +1
<Mocchi> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> Abstention.
<nobuto> +1
<hito_jp> じゃあそういうことで小林さんよろしくお願いします
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいされました
<jkbys> 決めて、13日にイメージつくるということでおｋぽいですね
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか？
<nobuto> （YouTubeのHTMLはおかしいままだけど、表示は直ってる気がするのは気のせいか
<hito_jp> （直ってる気がする）
<nobuto> Adobe Readerの日本語版がパートナーリポジトリに来てますね。 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread
<mizuno> 議題つーわけじゃないんですが、OSC東京まであと一月ちょいなので心の準備などを
<hito_jp> なにしゃべるか考えておかないといけないわけですねー
<ikuyaNOTE> ほほぉ
<mizuno> それと福岡の参加申し込み締切が13日です(ぉ
<Henrich> それは重要だ
<mizuno> まー福岡はともかくとして
<hito_jp> 行ける人が二人以上いたら参加ルールを提示してみたい。
<jkbys> あれ？Adobe Readerいらなくなるのかな？
<nobuto> acroreadって打っても起動しなかったので、とりあえず報告だけhaしておいた。 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/872259
<jkbys> JPチームのレポジトリの
<hito_jp> あとAdobe Reader の日本語版はなんかCanonicalマジックかアシストマジックかが発動してると思っていいのかしら
<mizuno> 11月にリリースパーティと称した宴会しますかとか柴田さんが画策中とか
<hito_jp> でもこれO以前に落ちてくるか確認してあります？
<hito_jp> 11月第二週ぐらいまで関係者手一杯だと思うんですけど……。
<hito_jp> 原稿出さないと軍曹殿にフルボッコにされるお。
<jkbys> そういや関西でも坂本さんを囲んで何かやらんといかんのじゃないかな
<nobuto> マジックというほどでは。ほしいなー、ぐらいだと思ってもらえれば。
<mizuno> いかんのかな？
<jkbys> いろいろあって忘年会になりそうな予感
<hito_jp> まあpartnerリポジトリは昔から霧の向こうだからスルーしておこう……
<ikuyaNOTE> 12月のいつかのタイミングで東京にいくお
<hito_jp> O以前に降ってくるならJapanese Remixで配ってるadobereader-jpnは終焉でいいと思います。MLにアナウンスして。
<Henrich> 12/24の夜とかですか
<hito_jp> O以前に降ってこないならまだ配らないといけない。具体的にはNがEOLするまで。
<jkbys> 24の夜は皆さん予定あるじゃないですか
<ikuyaNOTE> クリスマスケーキの画像を見るという重要なミッションがありますね！
<jkbys> それならPからはnon-freeレポジトリ自体なくしてもよさそうだ
<hito_jp> リポジトリは掘っといてー！
<jkbys> ソウナノ？
<hito_jp> sun-javaのたぐいとか落とさないといけなくなるかもだから
<jkbys> オラクルか
<hito_jp> ポケットがないと詰むのでないとぴんちです。
<jkbys> ナルホド
<Henrich> うほっ
<nobuto> sun-javaを落とす？？
<jkbys> むしろクリスマスケーキの画像を作ってアップすべき
<hito_jp> あー、dropじゃなくてdistributeの落とす。
<ikuyaNOTE> イヤソ
<ikuyaNOTE> sun-javaって6にも影響するんでしたっけ？？
<ikuyaNOTE> 7を落とすというのは理解できるんですけど
<Henrich> 谷さんをはさんでikuyaNOTEとnobutoが（略
<hito_jp> ラリーknows
<Henrich> 6 updateXX から変えられたりしたら
<Henrich> という理解なんだけど
<hito_jp> yes.
<nobuto> sun-javaを配りたくなるかもしれないから、って意味か。そうやく理解した。
<hito_jp> なのでラリーknowsなんですよ。Godすらわかんないんですよ。
<ikuyaNOTE> オラクルまじホビロン
<jkbys> そろそろ閉めましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> あと懸念点とかありましたっけ
<hito_jp> はい>火曜日の22:00
<mizuno> はい、火曜で
<nobuto> 火曜らじゃー
<jkbys> では１８ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<Mocchi> おつかれさまでしたー
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> 慣れないキーボードでIRCとかつらす……
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111011
<hito_jp> pがopenしたら瞬間でBTSするか……（それまで気力が残ってるか疑わしい
<nobuto> 議事録は送っておきますす。
<hito_jp> あとはリリースノートバトル（ラスボス）ですかね。
<Henrich> がんばってください＜りりーすのーと
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-12
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ここのログはもう保存されなくなったのですか？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-13
<kunio> こんにちはー
<kunio> 初めまして
<webterror> おはいよ
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-14
<xemex__> sugiyamac: ミナトのほうでは？?
<xemex__> あ、すみません。誤爆でした・・・
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-15
<windparadise> hello good morning, anyone in the room?
<windparadise> ここでHello、誰も
<windparadise> 誰もが日本のここにしてくださいスピークス？
<asakura> windparadise: hi!
<windparadise> asakura: hi
<windparadise> Good morning
<windparadise> you there?
<asakura> good evening,
<asakura> it is 8PM in japan.
<windparadise> asakura: ah, ok, I forgot
<windparadise> it's morning here, though
<windparadise> I just want to enquire about few things. I am planing to come to Japan
<windparadise> but I want to know what are the average cost of accomodation there>?
<asakura> good hotel: one night for 10000JPY
<asakura> bussiness hotel: 5000JPY for one night.
<asakura> budget hotel, i mean.
<windparadise> well, what if I want to stay a bit longer, for 2 years ?
<asakura> gee, business hotel is Japanglish!
<asakura> you will live in japan right?
<windparadise> yes
<asakura> which city will you stay?
<windparadise> welll, I am planing places like Semyoji, Fiji, or TOkyo
<asakura> Ex. In tokyo, room charge is expensive.
<windparadise> ah, ok, in which region room charges are cheaper?
<windparadise> at least I must expect a stable internet connectivity so I can do my workm
<windparadise> I might think villages rooms mihgt be very cheap there right?
<asakura> villages rooms? what do you mean...
<windparadise> I mean remote areas,
<asakura> rural area?
<asakura> or away from metropolis?
<windparadise> well, any or both, rural areas, away from metropolis, just any safe place where accomodation will be cheaper
<asakura> okay, in local city, you can find a room which charge is less than 50000JPY for one month.
<windparadise> ok,
<asakura> internet charge is independent from where you are, it is aroud 5000 JPY for one month.
<windparadise> what is the broadband speed?
<asakura> ah, it depend on speed of cource, 100M-12M i think,
<windparadise> ok
<windparadise> let's hope from next year, I will come there,
<windparadise> another question, how do I obtain Japanese Nationality?
<asakura> note that, it is download speed
<windparadise> yes
<windparadise> and how much do I invest to get that?
<asakura> there are 6 criteria, acording to wikipedia.
<asakura> 1. stay in japan for more than 5 years.
<windparadise> ok...
<asakura> 2. be age 20 or over.
<asakura> 3. His/Her conduct is good.
<windparadise> ok
<asakura> 4. possible to I must expect a stable internet connectivity so I can do my workm
<asakura> mistake...
<asakura> 4. possible to earn one's living
<asakura> 5. you don't have nationality or it is possible to loss of nationality by getting japanese one.
<windparadise> asakura: oh, ok, but you must have a nationality before entering,
<windparadise> are they ppls who don't have a nationality? I think it might not be a common cases
<asakura> 6. don't attempt to topple the government.
<windparadise> oh, no, I am me,i don't have anything to do with the government, except, taxes I can pay and other thing i can do to help the community
<windparadise> otherwise, apart from that, I am quite safe.
<windparadise>  i do earn a living myself, don't depend on anyone except my business
<asakura> yeah, usually to enter japan, you must have nationality.
<asakura> i mean in No.5, japanese government doesn't accept Multiple citizenship
<windparadise> ah, ok
<windparadise> so meaning I have to renounce my formal nationality, right?
<asakura> right.
<asakura> and there is another way to get japanese nationality.
<windparadise> yes...
<windparadise> (marry a Japanese woman )   ?
<asakura> marry with japanese
<windparadise> yea, I thing it's in my mind to marry a japanese woman, unless I come to japan to date them, I believe they are not that hard?
<windparadise> african ladies at times can give yo headache, even hart attack
<windparadise> I just want a sould a calm atmosphere,
<windparadise> *sound and calm
<windparadise> ok, another issue, how are government tax and business registration like in Tokyo?
<asakura> just stay in tokyo, you have to pay residential tax. it depend on your income.
<windparadise> ok
<asakura> about getting job, i don't know much. but it is better to get job before comming japan. because It's very difficult to get a job in these days.
<windparadise> well, I am a freelance web developper, so I can work anywhere i find myself in
<windparadise> but maybe I can set up a business like english teaching, or something similar,
<asakura> if you have some special technique, it maybe easy to get job,
<windparadise> ok
<asakura> if your mother tongue is english, it is possible i think.
<windparadise> I will prepare some funds to come there,
<windparadise> I can speak english and french
<asakura> speaking or understanding is not so much important.
<windparadise> ok
<asakura> *ability of speaking or understanding
<windparadise> I am born in TOgo, where official Language is French, i was raised up and later moved to Ghana, where Englsh is the official language, I had my professional education there, and I am there for the past 11 years now
<asakura> important ability to get english teacher job is japanese ability of speaking and understanding.
<windparadise> ok
<asakura> i have never met TOgo or Ghana people who is english teacher
<windparadise> oh, ok
<windparadise> j.15 was really good, I loved it
<windparadise> let me start with 1.7 and see how it is like
<windparadise> but what happened to 1.6, ?
<windparadise> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<windparadise> It supposed to be joomla channe, lol
<windparadise> asakura: ok, so apart from my personal job, what quick business can I start with? instead of looking for a job, ?
<asakura> like part time job?
<windparadise> yes like part time job,
<windparadise> or like selling, or offering service
<windparadise> here service available are snapping picture, operating a Desktop publishing business, what alternative business do you have htere?
<asakura> if you are not able to understand japanese, it is dificult to get a job in japan.
<windparadise> yes, I will learn japanese, I started learning japanese 2 years ago, but i stopped, due to my tight time schedule
<windparadise> thanks a lot anyway, I will be preparing towards my coming probably from next year,
<windparadise> I supposed to visit a budhist template this ear, but I was quite busy, but I schedule the whole thing to next year
<asakura> i know some foreign citizen who get a job in japan and don't understand japanese. they are working for research institute or are professor
<windparadise> oh, ok, but I will learn japanese anyway, so I will come fully prepared :)
<asakura> work hard! enjoy studying japanese.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-08
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121008
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> 小林さんが対応した分を説明していただくのがベターっぽい……
<jkbys> 先々週あたりに作った日本語Remixの12.04.1、問題なかったのでそのままリリースしました
<jkbys> あと、12.10のRemixつくったら800メガぐらいになりました・・・でもこれは問題ない？よね？
<hito_jp> nekomatuさん超ありがとうございました。
<hito_jp> ないない。
<hito_jp> もとが800MBだし。
<jkbys> あとフラッシュで日本語が化けるというのは私の方では確認できず
<jkbys> そんなところかな
<hito_jp> 再現しないならいいかなぁ。
<jkbys> Japanese Remixが起動できないCD-Rドライブ問題について、症状をまとめるページを作成する(jkbys) は、もう消してよいかと
<hito_jp> huluとかfc以前の問題なやつらはもともとスルーだし。>フラッシュ文字化け
<hito_jp> えーと、12.04.1なら出ない？
<jkbys> 前に買ったLGでは出ませんでした
<hito_jp> それなら対処しても不毛ですね……
<jkbys> そう思います
<hito_jp> あとは12.04.1をプレスするので瀬尾ペン先生に連絡をするか、それとももう12.04.2（2013/01末）でもいいかなぁと悩むフェーズがあります。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<jkbys> とりあえずイラストが必要になることは確定なので連絡するのがいいかな
<hito_jp> ええ、でも締め切りついてない依頼はウザい気もするので、いいよって言われたら早々に考えないとあかんです。
<hito_jp> 12.04.1だと「なるべくはやくお願いします」とかいう事になりますし、12.04.2なら年明けにおねがいします、また連絡します、って話になりますし。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> どっちがええやろ
<jkbys> 参加するOSCのスケジュールを考えると、12.04.2まで待ってもいい感じかな
<hito_jp> 今日は決定権持ってる人があんまりおらんので次回以降に考えましょうか
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはそんなところでしょうか
<jkbys> チームレポートの更新はなにかありますか
<Henrich> そうか、10月か…。
<hito_jp> 今週はないんでしたっけ。
<hito_jp> TopicsとRecipeが通常通りある程度？
<jkbys> かもしれない
<jkbys> どういうタイミングで書きに行ってるんだっけな
<hito_jp> 誰かに余裕があるときじゃないかなー
<hito_jp> バッファしておいて、2wおきぐらいにflushしてればいい気はします。
<jkbys> じゃあ今はいいかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> ……いまおそろしいことに気づいてしまいました。
<hito_jp> チームレポートに12.04.1を含めるべきなのにスルーしており……
<jkbys> OH
<hito_jp> ふたりとも3分前まで12.04.1の話してたんだぜ……。ノストラダムスの罠だ！　人類は滅亡する！
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ加えておくってことで・・・
<hito_jp> 加えておきました。
<hito_jp> とりあえず自分はあとはありません。
<hito_jp> Qのデバッグがんばってね！（←なにか別の作業に追われながら）
<jkbys> じゃあおわりましょうか
<jkbys> 次も月曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> 来週リリース間際なんですがどうしましょう
<jkbys> 15日か
<jkbys> なんか特別にやることあるかな
<hito_jp> 最後の最後で新機能入って日本語まわり崩壊とかなければ無い……かなぁ……
<jkbys> もはや祈るしかないレベル
<hito_jp> 遅延評価でいきましょう。問題がおきたら戦う。
<jkbys> じゃあ次回は15日ってことで？
<jkbys> おつかれさまでした？
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした？
<jkbys> おつかれさまでした！おやすみなさい！
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121008 なんだけど誰か流してorz
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-09
<mhorimoto> こんばんわ
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-14
<C0FFEE> コミニュテイのトラブルについて気づいたのですが、Ubuntuの日本向けサイト以外で、Ubuntu以外のユーザ、管理者が、間接的にトラブルを起こすないし、それらを扇動する行為を行うものは、現行のコードオブコンダクトの範疇で裁かれるべきと思われます。間接的なトラブルを先導する者を日本向けのサイト以外で発見した
<C0FFEE> 他のQ＆Aサイトなどにも、Ubuntuについての質問など、活動が見受けられるようになりました。フォーラムへの誘導を答えるべきでしょうか？
<C0FFEE> 答えを安直に求めませんので、ジャパニーズチームやコミュニティの方は、記憶の片隅においておいてください。
<heya> konnichiha ?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-08
<hi117> average pawz
<mizuno> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<mizuno> 昨日深夜メンテで色々アレ
<hito_jp> noglShibataとはいったい。
<mocchi> お疲れさまです。。。
<mocchi> 一瞬nosqlShibataに見えた
<glShibata> いったい・・・
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<hito_jp> a,
<hito_jp> まちがえた。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoFall
<glShibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<manzyun> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131008
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<manzyun> 古いと思われるアクションアイテムを別ページに移動しました。
<manzyun> もしよろしければ確認をお願いいたします。
<hito_jp> ……先週の経緯がわからないとその報告では意味不明なのでは……
<jkbys> 今先週のログを見た
<mocchi> 私もいま読んでます
<manzyun> 先週のミーティングで議題に「古いアクションアイテムを消したい」という議題があり、フルすぎるものは別ページに追いだそうという事に決まり、自分が行ったという具合です。
<jkbys> これは戻してくれとかありますか
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<manzyun> 古いアクションアイテムはこちらのページに移動しました。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/OldAction
<hito_jp> これやったから戻せ、みたいな使い方でヨサゲな気がします。
<jkbys> じゃあそれで
<hito_jp> ので、経緯が関係者のあいだで把握できてればそれでOK。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他になければ次へ
<mocchi> 私はありません
<jkbys> チームレポート欄が https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131008 にないな
<hito_jp> 横線がすごくミスリーディングなので消していいかしら……。
<manzyun> あー、申し訳ないです……。
<jkbys> なんか違和感があると思ったら横線か！
<mocchi> 横腺消して、古いアクションアイテムへのリンクを「前回〜のアクションアイテム」の下に置くのはどうでしょう？
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 9月分
<jkbys> (TBD)
<hito_jp> たぶんリロードすると坂本さんの想定通りになってると思います。
<jkbys> 9月って連載以外はなにもなかったんかな
<mocchi> hito_jp: 確認しました
<jkbys> 今週もなにもなし、と
<jkbys> 9月の分はあとで書きに行っておきます
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-fall/
<jkbys> 日程: 2013/10/19 (Sat) 10:00-18:00 JST, 2013/10/20 (Sun) 10:00-17:00 JST
<jkbys> 会場: 明星大学 日野キャンパス
<jkbys> [ ] 参加できそうな人は？
<jkbys> -> 土曜日は参加可能見込み(nobuto)
<jkbys> [ ] セミナーの講師ができそうな人は？
<jkbys> -> 特に立候補者がいなければhitoが担当で(hito)
<jkbys> [ ] 宴会はどうする？
<jkbys> 参加できる人に目鼻がついてから(hito)
<jkbys> => 来週(2013/10/8)持ち越し
<chonan> 土日両方出られそうです!
<hito_jp> ちょうなんさんを参加者リストに追加しました
<mizuno> 行けないの確定したです……
<hito_jp> そろそろ「日曜日だけ自前でOKよね？」ということを決めておきたいところです。
<hito_jp> 水野さんは宴会の現場をustかなんかで中継されて悶える形で参加、と。
<mizuno> ビデオカメラはイベント荷物じゃなくて、自分の手元にあるんですが
<mizuno> 誰に渡せばいいすかね
<hito_jp> 関西方面からこっちに来る方いらはいますか。返事がない場合は来るとみなす（ぉぃ
<glShibata> 日曜の宴会参加者リストに記入し忘れてました
<glShibata> 宴会参加でお願いします
<jkbys> 東京に行く予定はないが俺が水野さんと会う機会をつくれば受け取って荷物に入れられるかな
<mizuno> それでもいいですね
<jkbys> 会えなければ水野さんが会場に発送でもいいかと
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょ
<ikuyaNOTE> その前の週に東京行くので行きません
<mocchi> 私はそのあたりで引っ越しをするので難しいです。
<mizuno> 前の週って今週末の連休すかね
<hito_jp> いえっさ。
<hito_jp> そうすると今回は関西組は不参加で、名古屋からglshibataさんってかんじですね
<mizuno> それまでにいくやさんに渡すのは無理っぽいので、小林さんに渡すか、無理なら会場に向けて発送します
<hito_jp> とりあえず今週末にいくやさんを迎撃してインド料理でも食わせればいいのでしょうか……。
<ikuyaNOTE> んー時間無さそげですねー
<hito_jp> いくやさんにんきもの！
<ikuyaNOTE> 自分ぼっちですから
<chonan> いボ会ですか!
<hito_jp> つまり、いくや 三人 着物……？
<ikuyaNOTE> ぼっちなのに三人とはこれいかに
<manzyun> 影分身？
<hito_jp> この人数だとわりとなんとでもなるかな。
<hito_jp> 懇親会は日曜日に調整って感じで。
<jkbys> OSC東京で他にありますか
<hito_jp> とりあえずセミナーも自分がやるでOKなのかしらん
<chonan> hito さんのセミナー聴きたいです
<hito_jp> オレにしゃべらせろ！　みたいな方がいればいつでもよろしくお願いしますします。
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> Ubuntu 13.10の確認
<jkbys> 翻訳の締め切りが間近。やり残していることは？
<jkbys> インプットメソッド関連の修正されていない不具合は？
<jkbys> 日本語Remixはどうするか。im-setup-helperはどうするか
<jkbys> どうするか
<hito_jp> いくやさんの成果物テストしてるなう
<hito_jp> 正常系はあんまり問題見つからないなう
<hito_jp> わけわからん発狂したことをやってみる　←今ココ
<hito_jp> ぐらいの感じなので、いくやさんありがとうございますしながら、全面的に投入で良いと思っています（私見）
<chonan> 自分も「いくやさんありがとうございます」状態でございます
<jkbys> どこか適当なディレクトリに入れておいて、使いたい人は端末開いて実行してね、でいいのかな
<hito_jp> あとはリリースノート読め大会をするしか
<hito_jp> （mozcがデフォルトという意味では）
<ikuyaNOTE> ？？　パッケージ化しているのにディレクトリとは？
<ikuyaNOTE> リリースノートはいっぱい書くことあるなと思っています
<ikuyaNOTE> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/ikunya/e/51f95be4b604914ca32c41fb1e413e3d
<ikuyaNOTE> 既知の不具合一覧
<ikuyaNOTE> （今書いた
<jkbys> いっぱい書けるね！
<ikuyaNOTE> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1233739 これどうにかならないかなぁと思うんですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんこれが先週だか先々週だか村田さんが仰ってたことだと思うんですけど
<ikuyaNOTE> 確かに手元でも再現します
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<ikuyaNOTE> （えっ終わりなの
<hito_jp> いまちょっと「小林さんひどい」とか思ったことは秘密です（ぉぃ
<nobuto> まだim-configのautoモード適用 + g-s-dのパッチドロップ後のテストができてないです。時代に追いつけてなくてすみません。
<ikuyaNOTE> autoは別に影響ないと思うんですよねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> ちと乱暴ですがrm -rf .config/dconf するといろいろテストが簡単に出来ます。いろいろ失いますが。
<mizuno> g-s-dのパッチってなんでしたっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> あとg-s-dのテストするときはログアウト&再ログインじゃダメです。X落とすか再起動で
<ikuyaNOTE> 斬鉄日記見てー>パッチ
<mizuno> おういえ、了解
<hito_jp> lightdm再起動だとたまーになんかdelete on closeが悪さするかなんかで不定になるので再起動した方がいいっすね……。
<ikuyaNOTE> なるほろ
<ikuyaNOTE> （ちなみに私は再起動してます
<ikuyaNOTE> IRCのログを見ている人にお知らせ: rm -rf .config/dconf はテスト環境以外でゼッタイにやっちゃダメです
<hito_jp> それもたぶん、別ユーザーでログインして抹殺しないといろいろカオス化するかもしんない……
<ikuyaNOTE> 削除したあと再起動すれば大丈夫です！
<hito_jp> 削除したあとservice lightdm restartとかするのダメゼッタイ。
<jkbys> 他の人の発言が遅れて表示される現象がまた発生している
<hito_jp> たぶん小林さんが未来に生きてるからですね……。
<jkbys> そんな褒めなくても・・・
<chonan> ログを読んでいる方へ: 今回はいつにも増して慎重にアップデートしてくださいねー
<hito_jp> いや大丈夫、「そのままじゃ日本語入力できない」ってだけです！
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ慎重も何も猶予は3ヶ月しかないんですけどね
<hito_jp> いくやさんスペシャルを使えば戦えるから大丈夫です！
<mizuno> そこでDDSKKぺぐぅ
<chonan> いくやさんマジいくやさん
<hito_jp> 13.10当初の姿にくらべるとだいぶいろいろ延期されたので、ちょーやばい感じではなくなってます。
<jkbys> 14.04にヤバイ要素が先送りされたということじゃ
<hito_jp> しーっ！
<ikuyaNOTE> ほんまや
<manzyun> 「それをいっちゃあおしまいだよぉ！」
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょっと待った
<ikuyaNOTE> japanese-testersの内容をjapaneseteamにコピーしていいいですか？
<hito_jp> 今あがってるぶんに限るなら+1
<manzyun> 話が戻りますが、懇親会の参加者の「日曜日に調整」というのは13日でしょうか。それとも20日でしょうか。
<hito_jp> あー。当日二日目ですね
<manzyun> かしこまりました。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoFall no
<hito_jp> の該当部参照なかんじです
<nobuto> https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<nobuto> fcitxとim-setup-helper?
<nobuto> かな。
<ikuyaNOTE> ですです
<nobuto> どっちもいくやさんしか判断できない気がします。
<nobuto> （少なくとも私はよく理解していない
<jkbys> また詰まってやがる
<ikuyaNOTE> イコール日本語Remixに含めるかってことですよね
<kuromabo_> 13.10の翻訳の話題良いですか?
<hito_jp> remixに含めることもコミで+1（現状は）
<jkbys> （誰か進行役かわってクダサイ）
<hito_jp> 誰も許可できないので発言しちゃえばいいと思います。ダメなら誰か制止すると思うので
<chonan> +1 です
<manzyun> +1 です。
<ikuyaNOTE> ありがとうございます。一応コンセンサスが取れたということでコピーしておきます。
<ikuyaNOTE> 翻訳の話題どうぞ
<kuromabo_> 見えてます?(ちょい不安
<ikuyaNOTE> ミエテマース
<kazken3> まーす！
<kuromabo_> はい、では13.10の翻訳の話題で
<ikuyaNOTE> (ubuquityのアップデートが今日来たのでUbuntu GNOMEの翻訳しておけばよかったと思ったのはここだけのヒミツ)
<kuromabo_> 13.10の翻訳は主要なものについては翻訳済みですが、コミット権限持っている方は査読をお願いします。
<kuromabo_> すでにNonLanguagePackの締め切りは終わっており、LanguagePackの締め切りが10/10です。
<kuromabo_> 少なくとも夕方までにコミットされたものは取り込まれると思いますが、早めにお願いします。
<hito_jp> 明日時間を確保したのでまとめて戦う予定でございます。
<kuromabo_> ありがとうございます。
<kazken3> 今日、できるだけすすめます。。
<kuromabo_> あと、app-install-data等、微妙な翻訳を多く含むものがありますが、あわてずしっかりと査読を行なってください。
<kuromabo_> 数合わせでの拙速なコミットは避けるようお願いします、といったところです。
<kuromabo_> 以上です。
<Henrich___> がんがれー ﾉｼ
<hito_jp> 「誤訳より英語のがマシ」
<kazken3> ですね。
<kuromabo_> です。
<kazken3> 了解です。
<hito_jp> ということで他にないでしょうか（進行役引き継いだ
<hito_jp> なければ、次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> あ、こばやしさん帰ってきた？
<mizuno> 火曜でいいです
<manzyun> 火曜日で問題ないです。
<nobuto> 来週は微妙ですが、気にせず進めてもらえば。
<mocchi> 火曜日でいいです。
<hito_jp> では10/15(火)で。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> 議事録の送信みずのさんよろしくとか叫んでいいです？
<manzyun> 議事録になります。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131008
<glShibata> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> ping > mizuno
<mocchi> manzyun: 「japanese-testersの内容をjapaneseteamにコピーする」への決が書かれていないですね。
<mizuno> ほい
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそも意味わかります？
<hito_jp> きっと坂本さんが説明してくれるはず！
<mocchi> https://launchpad.net/~japanese-testers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=saucy
<manzyun> いや、よくわかってないです。テストのランクが昇格したという認識なのですが。
<ikuyaNOTE> ちがーう
<mocchi> https://launchpad.net/~japaneseteam/+archive/ppa
<ikuyaNOTE> 日本語Remixに入れるパッケージは↑にアップロードされます
<hito_jp> 「日本語Remix」という集合に入れるためにはこのPPAへのアップロードが必須です。「日本語RemixのISOに収録」はこれをさらに狭めた概念で、このPPAへアップロードした上でISOに含める判断を別におこなったものが入ります。
<hito_jp> このPPAだけだと使い勝手が悪いので、実験的なテストをするためにjapanese-testersというPPAを作ってあります。
<hito_jp> で、テストをするときはまず-testersに入れて、問題ない（リリース品質に達している）場合は合意に基づいてjapenseteam PPAに移動します
<hito_jp> で、さっきのいくやさんのはその合意を得た、という。
<manzyun> あ、読み間違えてました。「japaneseteam」を「japanesetest」と読んでました……。
<manzyun> そういえばたまにRecipeでも出てきたような……気のせいかな？
<manzyun> 状況飲み込めました。
<hito_jp> ……っていくやさんが説明してた！
<ikuyaNOTE> 詳しさが全然違うじゃないですか……。
<mizuno> んーーー
<ikuyaNOTE> ちょw コピーするというコンセンサスを得ただけでまだコピーしてないですよ。。
<manzyun> おうっふ……。
<hito_jp> がんばれー。対象物を正確に表現できるようになるスキルは20代前半までに習得しきると便利だー（老害
<manzyun> あと抜けてたり変な箇所はありますでしょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<kazken3> manzyunさん、IRCMeeting/OldActionの件で、もう検討する必要がないとか、
<kazken3> 再度俎上にあげるなら一からやり直しが必要なものは完全にDropしてもいいのではないかと思うのですが、
<kazken3> このままだと、確実にゴミ箱状態になるので。
<hito_jp> とりあえずはゴミ箱でいいんでないかと……。
<kazken3> いいですかね。
<hito_jp> （ゴミとハムは分けようよというのが狙いで、ゴミの分別はまた別のフェーズだし、なによりアレの全貌把握はちょっと……
<hito_jp> たぶん、寝てたやつは全部「一からやり直しが必要」なんだと思うっす。
<kazken3> 了解です。ではそのままで。
<kazken3> やり直しが必要は同意です。
<kazken3> いちおうIRCMeeting/OldActionのリンクは何処かに残しておいたほうがいいかと。
<kazken3> これ、私やっておきますね。
<hito_jp> え、え、え。
<kazken3> OldActionに投げたいものまだあったので。
<mocchi> IRCMeetingのページにリンクありますよ？
<kazken3> あ、ありましたね。
<manzyun> 「こちら」と書いてあって視認性が悪いですかね。
<kazken3> いいとおもいますよ。
<kazken3> 上にあったほうがと思いましたが、これは好みの問題ですので。
<kazken3> というわけで、追加でほり込んでおきます。
<kazken3> ＜OldActionに投げたいもの
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> ということで議事録投げられる状態のはず……mizunoさんよろしく？
<mizuno> はいー
<mizuno> ハイヨロコンデー、だなここは
<manzyun> いつからUbuntuJapaneseTeamはこんなにマッポー的になったのか。
<hito_jp> わりと昔からマーボー・アトモスフィアには満ちていました。
<kuromabo_> 麻婆と聞いて(ガラッ
<mocchi> マーボー・アトモスフィア・・・四川風かどうかで生死が分かれそうである。
<kuromabo_> 何言ってるんですか、四川風に決まってますよ！
<hito_jp> 四川風（手加減あり）　←死なない
<hito_jp> 四川風（手加減なし）　←ときどき死ぬ
<hito_jp> 四川風（すごい）　←アイェェェェ
<mocchi> 目とかすごく痛くなりそうw
<hito_jp> いえ、ちゃんとした四川風はトウガラシ・パウダーよりもサンショ・パウダーが支配的なので、むしろ唇のあたりに強烈なシビレを生じさせます。
<mocchi> マーボ・アトモスフィアはサンショ・パウダーで満ちている・・・と（メモメモ
<manzyun> サンショ・パウダーなのか……。そんなところでお先に失礼します。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-09
<vice_> ghost vice dshoji123
<vice_> ごめんなさい!!
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-10
<aabe> :part #ubuntu-jp
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-06
<Kamkam> hello Osaka
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-07
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> うぬ。微妙に変かもしれない。
<mizuno> あーれー
<hito_jp> （みずのさんが変という話ではない）
<mizuno> (よかった、一般人だった)
<hito_jp> いくやさんと同格ともうすか……
<mizuno> oh...
<hito_jp> 議題……ない
<hito_jp> そしてutopicはPhone/Touchを見なかったことにすればあんまり問題もない
<mizuno> utopicぜんぜん見れてない……
<juunosann> お初よろしく
<hito_jp> （あとは「今になってからだけど実はIBusをdemoteしてFcitx投入だよ♪」アタックがこなければ問題ないはず……
<mizuno> 仮にそのアタックが来た場合、Remix的にはなにか問題あったりします？
<hito_jp> バグってなければ仕事が減る
<hito_jp> バグっていた場合ものすごい遠い目をしながら直す必要が出てくる
<hito_jp> さらに激しくバグっていた場合、「これはいったいなにをどうやって直せば日本語マトモになるんじゃー」というバトルが始まる
<hito_jp> gurai
<mizuno> なるほど。
<hito_jp> あとは例年のパターン通りならそろそろfontconfigに影響する変な修正が入って阿鼻叫喚。
<mizuno> やな恒例行事だなあ
<hito_jp> ぐらいの平和な感じじゃないかなーと。
<hito_jp> いうぐらいでスキップでいいのかな……
<mizuno> OSC関連はなんかありましたっけ
<hito_jp> 特にな……あー。作業日間違えてたので自分が参加できることが発覚しましたという懺悔を忘れていました。
<hito_jp> （まだ間違ってるというアホなオチはあるかもしれない
<mizuno> まー、参加できるんならいいんじゃないです？
<hito_jp> パンダちゃんを燃やすことでお詫びに代えさせて頂きます
<mizuno> 私は来週のMTGも不在かなーという感じす
<hito_jp> どこだどこへ遊びにいくのだ
<mizuno> 遊びじゃないんですけど、札幌へ……
<hito_jp> とりあえず日付を
<hito_jp> 14になおしました
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> で水野さんは遊びじゃない本気の関係で札幌なので不在という理解でよろしいか
<mizuno> #おった
<mizuno> 常に本気ですよ! というのはともかく、半々くらいで不在だと思うです
<mizuno> なので抜きで進めてくだしい
<hito_jp> 了解しました
<hito_jp> というぐらいでとりあえずヤバい感じのものは抹殺済みかしら……
<mizuno> たぶん？
<mizuno> ではそういうことで……？
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-08
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-09
<sewardrobert> Hello, my daughter is learning Japanese and using lbuntu on an older laptop. How can she enter Kanji characters? Etc. I tried adding a Japanese "Keyboard Input" for her. Pressing "Super Space" key sequence shows  "JP and US" in a nice dialog on the screen. However regardless of how the input is toggled, Kanji char input sequences do NOT output Kanji chars. Any advice?
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-10
<NoteOn> sewardrobert: r u still here?
#ubuntu-jp 2018-10-12
<t3xc0d3_Yd> JeffATL: what are you really trying to do and why?
<t3xc0d3_Yd> and a cocomplete category should really be called an mplete category ;)
<MorpheusXNL> dc-: they cover much of the same material by the way :P
<MorpheusXNL> is there a one key shortcut for ea (append after this word)?
<MorpheusXNL> trollbot
<BillyZane2> That does describe the situ.  I suppose then I can use a anonynous namespace then?
<BillyZane2> Compu-Celebi, adhere to a standard
<BillyZane2> Psi-Jack: why
<BillyZane2> Recommended free VPN for Windows?
<BillyZane2> It did have dpkg for installing random debs at will, but no apt-get.
<BillyZane2> they're only the same when a is a non-negative real multiple of b
<Guest21125> they need to collect the list anyway for using them as their own nicks, so why not use them for $other
<Guest21125> Just kvm is a bit slow on emulating for Fedora/Gnome, because no 3D acceleration.
<Guest40615> bipul: redhat AND android ;)
<Guest40615> oh right. it's right there
<Guest40615> No, I'm not going to try a different monitor.
<subleqTY> realitygaps[m]: oh it's matrix crap?
<subleqTY> jennie, reason I ask is because using DD nukes the contents of the destination partition each time you use it, and the destination has to be bigger than the whole source disk size (regardless of % used space)
<subleqTY> autopsy: I just cheated.. and got a bigger phone. :P
<subleqTY> bomb-on: also 443
<subleqTY> learning C++ is punishment. you deserve it.
<Ronis_BRqP> no garyzeasshole not my company
<Ronis_BRqP> Okay. I admit I haven't worked out the details.
<Ronis_BRqP> I've been having good success with K&R, but as dho says, I'm making sure to do alllll the exercises
<antfoo> hling myself
<antfoo> I md5summed the privkeys.
#ubuntu-jp 2019-10-11
<XiJinping> いじめダメ絶対
